# كيف اكتب proposal



## الباحث الكبير (4 ديسمبر 2007)

كيف يمكنني ان اقدم - اكتب - (Proposal ) لبحث باللغة العربية، و ماهي الاجراءات التي يجب اتباعها عند كتابة مقدمة البحث (Proposal). ارجو ان يكون الشرح او المرجع المقترح باللغة العربية و شكرا


----------



## حسن يوسف الخطيب (9 ديسمبر 2007)

*شكرا جازاك الله كل خير*

شكرا جازاك الله كل خير


----------



## حسن يوسف الخطيب (9 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا جازاك الله كل خير11111111ا


----------



## حسن يوسف الخطيب (9 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا جازاك الله كل خير222222222


----------



## حسن يوسف الخطيب (9 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا جازاك الله كل خير6666666


----------



## حسن يوسف الخطيب (9 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا جازاك الله كل خير888888


----------



## حسن يوسف الخطيب (9 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا جازاك الله كل خير77777


----------



## حسن يوسف الخطيب (9 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا جازاك الله كل خير4444444


----------



## حسن يوسف الخطيب (9 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا جازاك الله كل خير شكرا


----------



## حسن يوسف الخطيب (9 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا جازاك الله كل خير333333


----------



## حسن يوسف الخطيب (9 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا جازاك الله كل خيرللللل


----------



## حسن يوسف الخطيب (9 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا جازاك الله كل خير11


----------



## حسن يوسف الخطيب (9 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا جازاك الله كل خير4


----------



## قلب الأحبة (9 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
تحية طيبة وبعد ,,,
ياريت يكون ده رد على طلبك 
[SIZE=-1]www.captureplanning.com
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]usistf.org/download/RFP/Universal/*Proposal*_writing_tips.pdf
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]www.ldeo.columbia.edu/~martins/sen_res/how_to_thesis_*proposal*.html
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]tutorialblog.org/writing-a-project-*proposal
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
*[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]66.29.86.138/files/Full*Proposal*-ar.doc[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1] الأخير ده بالعربي 

وإن شاء الله يكون ده وافي على طلبك .

والسلام عليكم روحمة الله وبركاته 
[/SIZE]


----------



## قلب الأحبة (9 ديسمبر 2007)

*الرد على ال Proposal*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
تحية طيبة وبعد ,,,
ياريت يكون ده رد على طلبك
www.captureplanning.com
www.ldeo.columbia.edu/~martins/sen_res/how_to_thesis_proposal.html
tutorialblog.org/writing-a-project-proposal
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
ياريت تشوف المرفقات وتعجبك إن شاء الله 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## محمد غنيمى (26 يناير 2008)

الى الاستاذ: حسن يوسف الخطيب
ليس المهم عدد مشاركاتك المكررة 
اما ان تجيب لتفيد او تصمت

وجزاك الله كل خير يا قلب الاحبة


----------



## قلب الأحبة (29 يناير 2008)

*كيف يتم كتابة Proposal*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​ 
شكرا على متابعتك محمد غنيمى​ 
ويبدو أن الأخ حسن يوسف الخطيب لم يلاحظ أيضا أن الاكثار​ 
من المشاركة في نفس الموضوع لا تحسب . ​ 
المهم هل يوجد آخرون يستطيعون المشاركة والإضافة في موضوع كيف يتم كتابة Proposal ؟؟؟​ 

وجزاك الله كل خير على المتابعة مهندس / محمد غنيمى

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​


----------



## ehabkahlout (10 فبراير 2008)

موضوع مهم نشكر الزميل قلب الاحبة على المساعدة


----------



## مبتدئه (21 مارس 2008)

انا لا اعرف هذه الاشياء بتاتا 

ولكنكم عرفتوني عليها فشكرا جزيلا .......


----------



## مركزنا (11 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا لكم أيها الإخوة


----------



## engshade (8 يناير 2010)

شكرا جازاك الله كل خير11111111111111111


----------



## حسين أبورقيبه (25 ديسمبر 2010)

اين نكتب core papar في proposal وكيف


----------

